# Abstract B&W Photos



## NayLoMo6C (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's a few attempts at my first venture of B&W photography... please comment


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 12, 2011)

1st one is my first one


----------



## Davor (Feb 12, 2011)

#5 is prob the closest thing to absrtact there , #1 id prob go for. 

they all seem too flat, there's nothing really interesting involved in any of them.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Feb 12, 2011)

Davor said:


> #5 is prob the closest thing to absrtact there , #1 id prob go for.
> 
> they all seem too flat, there's nothing really interesting involved in any of them.



yeah i agree too, the first one is def my fav out of all of them, and the stairs one is my 2nd. i just kinda fiddled with the lighting in all the others... oh well back to the drawing board...


----------



## Vautrin (Feb 13, 2011)

#1 is interesting but harry potter isn't the best literary background for a wedding ring / heart...  I think "Shall I compare thee to a summer's day" or other love poems would be a better background.  

I really like the texture of #5 -- it would be my favorite.  

All in all, good job!


----------



## naomita (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh I love the pic #1 ))))


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmm, yes I agree with Vautrin ... a book on poems or shakespeare would be fitting for that play on shadows. 

The stair shot also makes use of opposing lines (which I think is the most "abstract" of them all).


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Feb 13, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, yes I agree with Vautrin ... a book on poems or shakespeare would be fitting for that play on shadows.
> 
> The stair shot also makes use of opposing lines (which I think is the most "abstract" of them all).



lol the only books that were accessible to me at that time was Harry Potter, so I made use of what I had


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 13, 2011)

Is there a reason that the ring in #1 is right next to the word "trapped"?


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Feb 13, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> Is there a reason that the ring in #1 is right next to the word "trapped"?



LOL i didnt even notice that..


----------



## Vautrin (Feb 13, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> Is there a reason that the ring in #1 is right next to the word "trapped"?



freudian slip if ever i've heard of one!


----------



## Davor (Feb 13, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> Is there a reason that the ring in #1 is right next to the word "trapped"?



wow that made me laugh  

it must be a sign lol


----------



## Frequency (Feb 14, 2011)

For me 4th is the best, followed by or just along with second; i think the concept of first i had seen somewhere else and that so lost the WOWfactor; i really appreciate this series because not a single one is bad

Regards


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Feb 14, 2011)

Thnx for all the comments guys


----------

